# Look 586 Questions



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I know the frame weight for the 586 is 940 grams, but I assume they are not including the Epost weight. Where can Ii find information on the weight of the e-post?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*weight..*



stunzeed said:


> I know the frame weight for the 586 is 940 grams, but I assume they are not including the Epost weight. Where can Ii find information on the weight of the e-post?


The weight is about 190 grams. Certainly no weight savings there.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh well, the frame is light enough I guess whats an extra 50 grams


----------

